# Swarms of catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks like my catfish have moved into their wintering hole. I probably caught 30-40 channel and bluecats 1-3 pounds and kept a few for a snack.

I need a few more cold snaps to get the big guys swarming. I didn't have much bait just 2 cups of worms and a few minnows.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUpx6FscfNY


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like it was a great day anyways. How do you manage all them lines in the water at one time? You must look like a crazy man when them drags start zinging. I bet you can reel all six at the same time, and still smoke you a ciggy. Lol. (I dont know if you smoke, I just threw the ciggy part in there for fun) O*D*W


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It takes a lot of practice.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice. I want to catch some out of my yak what kind of depths and bottom structures do you look for?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There is a video up top with the depth, look for the schools of fish in 35 feet of water


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> There is a video up top with the depth, look for the schools of fish in 35 feet of water


Cool thanks. I didn't see the video link earlier


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

cat, was that on eacambia?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

basnbud said:


> cat, was that on eacambia?


Yup


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

right on !


----------

